# welded vs. soldered



## panderetita1986

Hola hola

Tengo un problema, ambas palabras tienen la misma traducción: "soldado", sin embargo me gustaría saber cuál es la diferencia exacta. En otro hilo leí que "soldered" es con plomo. ¿Welded, entonces...? 

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## psicutrinius

"Soldar" en castellano, traduce ambos.

Ahora bien, "to weld" es soldar a alta temperatura y "soldering" (o "bracing" es hacerlo a baja. El último es para latón (si recuerdo bien), y el primero para metales no férreos.

"Welding" es a altas temperaturas, con soplete o arco eléctrico (para aceros...)


----------



## panderetita1986

¡Mil gracias!

¿O sea que se entiende si digo "soldado a baja temperatura" o "soldado a alta temperatura" para diferenciar ambos términos?


----------



## cyberpedant

En Norteamérica "soldering" se hace a baja temperatura con plomo, que funciona come pegamento. "Brazing" (con "z") necesita mas alta temperatura y el pegamento es laton o aún una mezcla con plata. Ese se hace mediante una herramienta de metal llamada "soldering iron". Este con soplete (äcetylene torch). 
Welding, como dijo psicutrinius, con soplete o arco eléctrico.


----------



## psicutrinius

Ahora recuerdo bien todo. Gracias, cyberpedant (aunque de pedant, nada me parece a mí):

El "soldering" y el "bracing" se llaman respectivamente "soldadura blanda" y "soldadura fuerte". En ambos casos se emplea para metales no férreos, y la diferencia con el "welding", es que en estos dos casos se "calientan" las partes a soldar y se sueldan empleando otro metal de punto de fusión más bajo (muy bajo en "soldering", bastante menos en "bracing"), como "pegamento", como bien dice cyberp.

En el "welding", se FUNDE el borde de las piezas a soldar y (usualmente con aportación adicional del mismo metal), se unen las piezas. En este caso, no se puede decir que haya "pegamento".

Pero la palabra es la misma, "soldar", en todos estos casos en español.


----------



## panderetita1986

¡Gracias, ahora entiendo la diferencia! ¡Sus aportes son geniales!

El problema es que si bien se dice "soldar" en ambos casos, estoy haciendo una traducción de un texto que dice: 

"_The radiator tubes shall be attached to the header plates with a dual bonding process.  The coolant side connection shall be welded, while the air side shall be soldered_.".  
 
El texto hace una diferencia y yo también quisiera marcarla en castellano... ¿Qué sugieren? 
"welded" = "soldado a soplete", "soldado a alta temperatura", "soldado por fundición de las piezas"???
"soldered" = "con soldadura blanda", "soldado con pegamento", "soldado a baja temperatura"???


----------



## cyberpedant

Para asegurarte de la entendibilidad de tus frases, nececitas hablar con un herrero o otra persona que trabaje en esta meta. Mi palabra, "pegamento" se usa solamente de metafora.


----------



## psicutrinius

Como dice cyberpedant, "pegamento" es una forma de decirlo.

Naturalmente que se trata de adhesión "metal - metal" en todos los casos, pero en "bracing" y en "soldering" la adhesión la logra OTRO metal que se incorpora, y en el welding es el mismo. Por analogía, pues, se dice "pegamento" en referencia a este metal incorporado.

Es posible que en este contexto se llame "welding" a la "soldadura fuerte" (con plata), pero con el texto disponible no hay forma de saberlo. Desde luego, si (como supongo) los materiales NO son hierro o acero, se trata de uno de esos (soldering o bracing).

AQUÍ tienes una muy buena explicación de "welding", AQUÍ de "brazing" y AQUÍ de "soldering".


----------



## panderetita1986

Muchas gracias, sé que lo de pegamento no fue muy feliz, culpo a la desesperación y el cansancio...

ENTIENDO las diferencias entre los tipos de soldadura a los que se refieren. ¿Es correcto si traduzco "welding" como "soldadura por fusión" y "soldering" como "soldadura por punto"? Es la mejor traducción que se me ocurre, aunque puede que "soldering" sea solo un tipo de "soldadura por punto". ¿Está bien el razonamiento que hago para ustedes?


----------



## psicutrinius

Para ser más exactos, *"welding" es soldadura por fusión* (porque se funden los dos extremos de las piezas a unir y así se unen o bien porque se aporta metal adicional, pero DEL MISMO), y *"soldering" y "brazing" sería "soldadura por capilaridad"*, porque el metal que hemos llamado "pegamento" se difunde (en estado líquido, claro), por capilaridad entra las dos piezas a unir.

Para distinguir entre estas dos últimas, yo diría "soldadura blanda" y "soldadura fuerte". Y para asegurarte de que aciertas, mira dentro del texto si se utiliza PLATA en alguna de ellas. Esta sería la "fuerte".

Soldadura por punto no vale, porque sería común para los tres: Esta frase define una "técnica" de soldar, no un procedimiento. Soldadura por puntos es literal: Quiere decir que sueldas "puntos" en la "costura", no que extiendes una soldadura continua. Y esto se puede aplicar a las tres.


----------



## panderetita1986

¡Muchísimas gracias a ambos por la paciencia y el esfuerzo! ¡¡Pienso seguir sus instrucciones al pie de la letra!!


----------



## cabazorro

Saludos a todos, como opinion welded pudiera referirse a soldadura por arco, refiriendose al arco electrico que se forma entre el electrodo con revestimiento, y el metal base el cual tambien aporta como lo mencionaron acertadamente y soldering refieriendose a materiales no ferrosos en cuyo caso el material base no aporta a la union como en el caso de el laton, bronce y cobre este ultimo se realiza comunmente con equipo de oxigeno-acetileno o con gas lp dependiendo del punto de fusion del material de aporte aunque en ambos casos en español se le llama soldar pudieras posiblemente diferenciarlos si los llamas soladura por arco y soldadura unicamente para que los diferencien entre si


----------

